# Window Sticker v Actual Delivery



## Manunut2001 (Sep 7, 2010)

I posted this in General but wanted to add this thread specifically since it is an X3. 

Has anyone encountered this? I just purchased a 2021 X3 PHEV to replace my 2011 X3. After taking a trip this past weekend, we realized the passenger seat does not have the lumbar and side bolster adjustments like the driver seat does. The window sticker says "Sport Seats w/Lumbar" as part of the M Sports Package. My salesman said because of the chip shortage they weren't able to provide it. I asked if it would be replaced once chips were more available and he said no.

Bloody Hell, is this a buyer beware situation or shouldn't what is on the window sticker be on the vehicle? If not, shouldn't I be told prior to purchase? It sounds like a menial thing but both my wife and I have had spinal fusion and are very particular about what we can sit in. There's no way she can take a road trip in that vehicle.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. FYI - BMW of Mountain View is the dealership to avoid for now.


----------



## scwilsonct2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Manunut2001 said:


> I posted this in General but wanted to add this thread specifically since it is an X3.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this? I just purchased a 2021 X3 PHEV to replace my 2011 X3. After taking a trip this past weekend, we realized the passenger seat does not have the lumbar and side bolster adjustments like the driver seat does. The window sticker says "Sport Seats w/Lumbar" as part of the M Sports Package. My salesman said because of the chip shortage they weren't able to provide it. I asked if it would be replaced once chips were more available and he said no.
> 
> ...


This is not a menial thing. If we expect what we pay for. If there's an issue communicate proactively! If BMW is unable to deliver a feature then the expectation should be the price is fairly and reasonably adjust. To that point, if it was me I'd be having a conversation with the dealerships Sales and/or General Manager. I saw somewhere BMW was offering $500 credit for some feature which I believe was the fog light deletion. 

I recently ordered an X6 which went into production last week. I'm nervous about the headlights, fog lights and touch screen - that is, will they deliver it and say due to chip shortage... 

Please let us know the outcome.

Best.


----------



## Manunut2001 (Sep 7, 2010)

scwilsonct2 said:


> This is not a menial thing. If we expect what we pay for. If there's an issue communicate proactively! If BMW is unable to deliver a feature then the expectation should be the price is fairly and reasonably adjust. To that point, if it was me I'd be having a conversation with the dealerships Sales and/or General Manager. I saw somewhere BMW was offering $500 credit for some feature which I believe was the fog light deletion.
> 
> I recently ordered an X6 which went into production last week. I'm nervous about the headlights, fog lights and touch screen - that is, will they deliver it and say due to chip shortage...
> 
> ...


In my case, and after reading the very fine details on the Window Sticker, there's a notation saying "- Passenger Lumbar" for a full $100 credit. Of course, if I tried to have it added once available I'm sure it would be about $1,500. 

I've learned this is a very common problem going on right now because of the chip shortage. I regularly (in my fantasy world) configure cars the way I'd want them and right now they are very limited on what is listed. I even told my wife if we won the Lotto I would hold off on buying my dream car because it's not fully loaded right now. You should get what you asked for because they're typically only showing what is available. If I were you, I would just double-check things like the stereo system and passenger seat. My first x3 had the H&K system and this one had the stock system that I realized, after a few weeks of driving, just didn't sound as good. I ended up going with an after-market upgrade because that's one thing I couldn't compromise on.

Good Luck!


----------



## scwilsonct2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Because of those "issues," I've considered a Plan B... Purchase a pre-owned or left over 21 with all the options I want. I'd make sacrifices going that route but not ordering an $80k vehicle. I already had to give up my HK soundsystem. I'm not giving up anything else.


----------

